# Same-sex marriage ruled a constitutional right by the Supreme Court 5-4



## LambdaDelta (Jun 26, 2015)

http://www.vox.com/2015/6/26/8823655/gay-marriage-legal-scotus-obergefell-v-hodges

This is the best news in a long while, and a huge leap in what should already be basic human rights.

I've no words to express how happy this makes me. Why can't we always get news this great?



Money Hunter said:


> Could you please add 'In the US' in your post?


----------



## piichinu (Jun 26, 2015)

I heard. When are the riots gonna start? There's bound to be a couple noteworthy ones


----------



## samsquared (Jun 26, 2015)

YES FINALLY OMG
The silliest argument in the history of arguments finally resolved! People finally have no control over who they fall in love with and are free to marry whoever they see fit. It only took us until 2015!

Congrats everyone whose lives this directly affects. Go and be happy!


----------



## badcrumbs (Jun 26, 2015)

SCOTUS is on a roll! Housing, Healthcare, Marriage Equality.. hope we can keep it up.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 26, 2015)

Interesting. Two years ago, they struck down laws against gay marriage, including California's Prop 8. Now they made gay marriage more legal. I may not be gay, but gays shouldn't be denied from having rights.

I liked last years rulings more than this year's, but this is still a good ruling.


----------



## Flop (Jun 26, 2015)

Freaking thank you Robert Kennedy


----------



## tumut (Jun 26, 2015)

Finally, took them long enough. Anyway this is really great news.


----------



## Esphas (Jun 26, 2015)

finally


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jun 26, 2015)

About bloody time!!! Now let's hope other countries can/will follow suit .


----------



## Aesthetic (Jun 26, 2015)

that's great! but you can still get fired in some of the states for being gay 
one step at a time i guess


----------



## Swiftstream (Jun 26, 2015)

It's about time.


----------



## Eevees (Jun 26, 2015)

FINALLY OMG.. <3


----------



## zoetrope (Jun 26, 2015)

Of course the dissenters included Scalia, Thomas and Alito.  Surprised about Roberts, though.  He seemed a bit better than those three trolls.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 26, 2015)

Not trying to hate, but shouldn't this be in the LGBTQA - Discussion and Support thread?


----------



## Bowie (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 26, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Not trying to hate, but shouldn't this be in the LGBTQA - Discussion and Support thread?



Maybe, but I don't see how creating a separate thread for it is that much of a nuisance. This way, if an argument breaks out, it stays away from that thread and is contained here.


----------



## badcrumbs (Jun 26, 2015)

zoetrope said:


> Of course the dissenters included Scalia, Thomas and Alito.  Surprised about Roberts, though.  He seemed a bit better than those three trolls.



Did you read Scalia's dissent? All I can say is: lololololol


----------



## Beardo (Jun 26, 2015)

YES! FINALLY!


----------



## hollowbunnie (Jun 26, 2015)

Comgrats. Canada has been legal nation wide since 2005. Its about time your guys caught up.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm so glad it's finally settled! Lmao at all these Republicans calling the Supreme Court a judicial tyrant after all these progressive decisions.


----------



## Sugilite (Jun 26, 2015)

@ me and my future wife


----------



## tumut (Jun 26, 2015)

Superpenguin said:


> I'm so glad it's finally settled! Lmao at all these Republicans calling the Supreme Court a judicial tyrant after all these progressive decisions.



I can't stand republicans honestly.


----------



## Geoni (Jun 26, 2015)

God it's taken so long to get here, props to the people that fought hard to make it happen.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Reminder that the fight is long from over though, especially for the trans community.


----------



## tobi! (Jun 26, 2015)

I went outside to get my newspaper and this was on the front page!

My parents are upset about it but they support gay marriage. They just wanted it to be settled by state law. I don't think the government should have any say in marriage, though.

But congrats to the ruling from me. I can't believe people are now complaining that it took so long. At least it happened.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 26, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Not trying to hate, but shouldn't this be in the LGBTQA - Discussion and Support thread?



it could go there, yes. but I honestly feel its important enough to warrant its own thread


also, I will say I am mildly disappointed it just barely passed, as if this was even a thing that needed debate. but the fact that about half these judges with ****ty regressive ideals have to now deal with this more than makes up for it.

not to mention that the homophobic reactions to this have all been great. thanks for the comedy, terrible people


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jun 26, 2015)

I truly believe old people shouldn`t be judges. Because lets face it, they are losing touch with the core essence of society. They should keep their bigotry for the nursing homes. Step aside for the new generation grandpa`s. 

But congrats, welcome to the 21st century America.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 26, 2015)

Now that gay marriage is legal, all they need to do is to shut down the Westboro Baptist Church. Fred Phelps may be dead, but WBC is still active. So the issue is resolved, but there's still work that's needed to be done.


----------



## terrycko (Jun 26, 2015)

Dad said:


> God it's taken so long to get here, props to the people that fought hard to make it happen.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Reminder that the fight is long from over though, especially for the trans community.



I can't stress that last bit enough. I can really bring myself to be happy about this, which sucks, because this is a good thing. But there are so many people who will think that this means the fight for LGBTQ+ rights is over, and that sucks even more.

For one thing, it's ridiculously hard to get a job as a trans person. I couldn't even tell the people at the last job I had that I was trans, which ended badly. You can only handle being called the wrong name and the wrong gender for so long until you break


----------



## Money Hunter (Jun 26, 2015)

Could you please add 'In the US' in your post?


----------



## Finnian (Jun 26, 2015)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
ThIS IS HOW I FEEL ABOUT IT!! 
NOW EVEYRBODY IN THE USA CAN GET MARRIED!!!
Mormonville, TAKE THAT AGAIN AND AGAIN AND AGAIN
CAN'T WAIT TO GET MARRIED AND BE ABLE TO MOVE WHEREVER I WANT!!!


----------



## kassie (Jun 26, 2015)

It's seriously about time!


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 26, 2015)

On topic:







But I'm very happy about this. Christians can whine all they want.


----------



## Geoni (Jun 26, 2015)

terrycko said:


> I can't stress that last bit enough. I can really bring myself to be happy about this, which sucks, because this is a good thing. But there are so many people who will think that this means the fight for LGBTQ+ rights is over, and that sucks even more.
> 
> For one thing, it's ridiculously hard to get a job as a trans person. I couldn't even tell the people at the last job I had that I was trans, which ended badly. You can only handle being called the wrong name and the wrong gender for so long until you break



It's still something worth celebrating as a step, and it was the big 'gay' topic for the past like...thirty years, so now new fights for rights can be fought by the public at large. But reminders do need to be given that gay adoption and job discrimination laws/hate crime laws have a long way to go, and trans rights have an even longer way to go. I'm happy about this even though I don't want to ever get married myself.


----------



## shinkuzame (Jun 26, 2015)

Words cannot describe how wonderful this is, but the fight is far from over. While marriage equality a huge step in the right direction there are still establishments that can and will fire you for being gay/lesbian & you can be fired for getting married now as well. 

Until these problematic things are taken care of amongst other issues, the fight for complete equality is still one to be fought. None the less, this is something to celebrate. As a woman who is pansexual with a girlfriend, I can only express that I am deeply thrilled that this has come into motion.


----------



## Finnian (Jun 26, 2015)

Dad said:


> It's still something worth celebrating as a step, and it was the big 'gay' topic for the past like...thirty years, so now new fights for rights can be fought by the public at large. But reminders do need to be given that gay adoption and job discrimination laws/hate crime laws have a long way to go, and trans rights have an even longer way to go. I'm happy about this even though I don't want to ever get married myself.



But DAD what about MOM??


I had to I'm so sorry.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 26, 2015)

Norski said:


> My parents are upset about it but they support gay marriage. They just wanted it to be settled by state law. I don't think the government should have any say in marriage, though.



The way minds have been changing over the years and considering the number of states that legalized gay marriage through state law, it was pretty much inevitable it would've been settled positively by state law eventually, but the Supreme Court did the right thing by speeding the process along.


----------



## Rosie :) (Jun 26, 2015)

Great! This is amazing, although I am not gay/bisexual, other people can be happy and enjoy their lives without getting legalized and tormented.


----------



## Naiad (Jun 26, 2015)

today is a good day


----------



## crystalmilktea (Jun 26, 2015)

Congrats, USA!


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 26, 2015)

This is great news, I am so happy.  Even though I don't live in the US, as someone who considers themselves to be bisexual, I must say it makes me happy knowing that gay marriage is becoming much more accepted into our society. 

Even though I understand why some people are well, still upset because... Well, the fight isn't completely over... We should still celebrate this. Through the hard work and support of LGBTQ people, something that could completely change lives for the better has come of this. We should still be praising this and be happy about this. Even though there is still much to be done, today is still truly a day to celebrate. It is progress. And just because there are still problems that we have to solve and improve on, it doesn't mean that we CAN'T celebrate or be happy.


----------



## WonderK (Jun 26, 2015)

A step in the right direction for equality.


----------



## Moddie (Jun 26, 2015)

Took long enough. Now they just need to make sure all the people who have same-sex marriages don't lose their jobs and homes. Don't get me wrong, this is awesome and a step in the right direction and I am happy. ...But I am still worried for all those who might lose their jobs and such as a result.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jun 26, 2015)

Great job, America. Finally catching up with the rest of the world I see. Good on ya! Now lets keep this equality ball rolling and kill the bloody segregation redux with the whole jim crow-like anti-gay laws BS?


----------



## zoetrope (Jun 26, 2015)

badcrumbs said:


> Did you read Scalia's dissent? All I can say is: lololololol



I haven't read the whole thing yet.  I figure I should save it for when I need a laugh.


----------



## badcrumbs (Jun 26, 2015)

zoetrope said:


> I haven't read the whole thing yet.  I figure I should save it for when I need a laugh.



It was likened to this:


Spoiler:  












Which is pretty accurate. His dissent from yesterday on Obamacare was also a pretty funny read.


----------



## Aradai (Jun 26, 2015)

this is great, but this still isn't the end. there's a lot more ground to cover for this, like getting same sex marriage legal in other countries, and a lot more things to do for the LGBTQA+ community in general.


----------



## Miharu (Jun 26, 2015)

FINALLY!!!! I never understood why the hell people were so against same sex marriage. It's literally none of their concern/business. If two people of the same gender wants to get married, then let them. If they love one another, then what's so wrong with that. I'M SO HAPPY <3 This is just great news!~ c:


----------



## shunishu (Jun 26, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Now that gay marriage is legal, all they need to do is to shut down the Westboro Baptist Church. Fred Phelps may be dead, but WBC is still active. So the issue is resolved, but there's still work that's needed to be done.



yes please! organisations like that shouldnt be allowed to operate like this.
also want an official apology from republicans for the hate campaigns and homophobia of the last election and attitudes in general.

this took way to long to happen. but i'm glad it did finally, atleast we dont have to argue about it anymore and can actually deal with the real issues now and work towards real equality.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 26, 2015)

Dad said:


> God it's taken so long to get here, props to the people that fought hard to make it happen.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Reminder that the fight is long from over though, especially for the trans community.



oh yeah, its certainly a huge step forward for basic human rights that should already be a thing, but still a small step in the grand scheme of things

but hey, every small step helps, right?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Money Hunter said:


> Could you please add 'In the US' in your post?



ok, done


----------



## Skyfall (Jun 26, 2015)

Awesome news!


----------



## Esphas (Jun 26, 2015)

concerned homophobic biggots might riot or take some kind of serious action in protest. hoping the couples who decide to get married stay safe


----------



## Trundle (Jun 26, 2015)

phew! I'm no longer oppressed!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 26, 2015)

shinkuzame said:


> Words cannot describe how wonderful this is, but the fight is far from over. While marriage equality a huge step in the right direction there are still establishments that can and will fire you for being gay/lesbian & you can be fired for getting married now as well.



yes, this can not be overstated enough

for reference: https://twitter.com/tnewmstweet/status/614438979400810496

it really should've been struck down with this as well, but we can't expect the USA government to be that progressively fast, now can we?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dad said:


> I don't want to ever get married myself.



how ironic


----------



## Flynn (Jun 26, 2015)

When I heard this this morning, I was so happy. Although I'm straight, I'm a huge supporter; mainly because I have two uncles who have been dying to get married. It made me so happy to finally hear such good news. I think this is a great step for our country. It's a shame that so many people are speaking out against it, though.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jun 26, 2015)

I am happy that finally someone realized that loving another person isn't a crime against nature... Honestly though, I wasn't expecting it to be this early. Still, as others have said, the fight is long from over, but at least there's a dtep in the right direction. Slowly but surely we're getting there.


----------



## Geoni (Jun 26, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> how ironic



Now that gay marriage is legal in all states divorce laws will become ungendered. So I am pleased to announce that I fully support gay divorce.


----------



## Argent (Jun 26, 2015)

Even though this was passed here last month, I am still very very happy. 

This is a great day for all of the LGBT+ community. Hopefully the US will lead the way for some other countries (cough Australia cough). Though the war isn't over, this battle has been won. While it should be celebrated, it should not be forgotten that there are many more obstacles which must be overcome before true equality can be achieved.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 26, 2015)

Really great news!
I assume there will be quite a bit of "raging" from those against it so we'll see what drama will happen in the US. But I'm really happy they finally legalized it! And throughout the whole country too! Very great news!


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 26, 2015)

Yay! ♥ I support everyone, no matter what your sexual orientation is, love is love. My family does not agree with me on this, but oh well. Everybody should have the right to be with the one they love!


----------



## Improv (Jun 26, 2015)

so does anyone know if the couple that vowed to divorce are seeking attorneys or if that preacher is on fire yet


----------



## Bowie (Jun 26, 2015)

Improv said:


> so does anyone know if the couple that vowed to divorced are seeking attorneys or if that preacher is on fire yet


----------



## Improv (Jun 26, 2015)

oops nevermind about the couple apparently they are from australia but seriously is the preacher in texas lit yet


----------



## hemming1996 (Jun 26, 2015)

It shocks me how anyone could disapprove of this. It is basic human rights and should have never needed to go through court to be legalised.

Anyone who has a problem with same sex marriage is a terrible, terrible person
I'm tired of their excuses
"Children can't have both a father and mother"
"It offends God" (This one doesn't even make sense, they say God loves and forgives no matter what then say that God is against same sex marriage)
"It's against human nature"

Guess what? These are all your damn excuses for being ignorant arseholes

Hopefully the couple who threatened to divorce realise no one actually gives a crap


----------



## shunishu (Jun 26, 2015)

hemming1996 said:


> Hopefully the couple who threatened to divorce realise no one actually gives a crap


that straight couple should rather invest in a dentist than this tbh


----------



## Tessie (Jun 26, 2015)

Yay


----------



## SockHead (Jun 26, 2015)

Look how far we've come and we're not even half way there


----------



## infinikitten (Jun 26, 2015)

We've got much more work ahead of us, but this is a big step forward.


----------



## shunishu (Jun 26, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> We've got much more work ahead of us, but this is a big step forward.



atleast its not that easy to fall behind again now and things will be easier to move forward and advance.


----------



## Astro Cake (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm going to eat a pride flag in celebration.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm the only one in my household 100% for it and happy for the decision and for all the people that can get married now.

My mother is still unsure on it either way, but she's happy for the people.
Grandmother hates that it was legalized cause it goes against "God's Word"
My step-dad doesn't give a flip either way, as he's the kind of person thats like "If it doesn't effect anyone in this house or me then I have no interest in it"


----------



## zoetrope (Jun 26, 2015)

I wonder how Anita Bryant feels about today's decision?  Muahaha.*








*Schadenfreude probably isn't a good thing for a Buddhist to feel but I think I'll make an exception when it comes to Ms. Bryant.


----------



## shunishu (Jun 26, 2015)

zoetrope said:


> I wonder how Anita Bryant feels about today's decision?  Muahaha.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


best invested waste of food ever. ^^
you can just see it as karma instead of schadenfreude


----------



## Orieii (Jun 26, 2015)

This is terrific news!  even though I'm not lesbian/ bi, I'm really happy that people can finally love who they want openly <3


----------



## JellyDitto (Jun 26, 2015)

The pure ignorance of this guy is astounding. https://twitter.com/bryanjfischer
"6/26 is the new 9/11"    9/11 is 9/11, you disgusting prick.
"rainbow jihadists" 
"I saw Satan dancing with delight, the day the music died in the United States of America."
"the day the twin towers of truth and righteousness were blown up by moral jihadists."
This guy really needs to pull that stick out of his ass.

P.s. Sorry for the language.


----------



## Tessie (Jun 26, 2015)

why are we focusing on the negative views towards this new right? i don't understand why we are giving the time of day to people who are full of ignorance.  

ignore them. they lost, love won. let them be. paying attention to these views only make you more angry and sad and we can't change how they feel.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 26, 2015)

As Axe advertisements always say, make love/peace, not war...


Seriously, though.  This is great!  A huge step towards a new world and a new future.


One small step for man, one giant leap for mankind...


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 26, 2015)

Tessie said:


> why are we focusing on the negative views towards this new right? i don't understand why we are giving the time of day to people who are full of ignorance.
> 
> ignore them. they lost, love won. let them be. paying attention to these views only make you more angry and sad and we can't change how they feel.



What do you mean angry and sad? I'm laughing.


----------



## Myles (Jun 26, 2015)

i'm really happy about this tbh it's a huge stride in the field of civil rights !! :~)


----------



## JellyDitto (Jun 26, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> What do you mean angry and sad? I'm laughing.



Same here. I just don't understand why these people are so butthurt. It's like, here's no way gay marriage is gonna affect you so just stop getting so worked up. My gut hurts from all the laughing.


----------



## Tessie (Jun 26, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> What do you mean angry and sad? I'm laughing.





ooh okie dokes! you seemed angry from the cursing and taking the stick out his butt so I figured you're annoyed. overall don't pay attention. that's all I'm saying!


----------



## JellyDitto (Jun 26, 2015)

Sometimes I wish I was homophobic just so I could understand how people can be so bigoted. I just don't understand at all.


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 26, 2015)

This news makes me happy! Finally the US does something right!


----------



## ams (Jun 26, 2015)

Oh thank God, I was worried Pat Robertson wouldn't have an explanation for the next natural disaster.


----------



## JellyDitto (Jun 26, 2015)

ams said:


> Oh thank God, I was worried Pat Robertson wouldn't have an explanation for the next natural disaster.


...What exactly are you trying to say?


----------



## zoetrope (Jun 26, 2015)

JellyDitto said:


> ...What exactly are you trying to say?



Pat Robertson blames everything on The Gays.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 26, 2015)

Tessie said:


> ooh okie dokes! you seemed angry from the cursing and taking the stick out his butt so I figured you're annoyed. overall don't pay attention. that's all I'm saying!



are you mixing me up with someone else now?


----------



## JellyDitto (Jun 26, 2015)

zoetrope said:


> Pat Robertson blames everything on The Gays.


Lol, sorry. I just looked up who pat robertson is, and you were right. I previously didn't know who he was and I thought you were saying something else.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 27, 2015)

ams said:


> Oh thank God, I was worried Pat Robertson wouldn't have an explanation for the next natural disaster.



I'm going to predict that he'll make a drought prediction. The reason why I'm assuming that he'll predict a drought is because of that California drought. You may be aware that in the last two years, Califorina was in a drought much worse than the Dust Bowl. Coincidentially, that happened after the DOMA ruling, where Proposition 8 was nullified. In my personal experience, the drought has nothing to do with the Prop 8 ruling, yet some people blamed the drought on the ruling. As a result, I bet that Pat Robertson may lie about an impending drought being the result of this ruling.

Seriously, Pat Robertson isn't a good preacher of religion. God doesn't punish people, nor can mother nature over society's actions towards society.


----------



## Zeiro (Jun 27, 2015)

It was some amazing news to wake up to. Gay people can still be fired and lose their homes for being gay, but this is a step in the right direction. A great day indeed.

https://twitter.com/fortyeights/status/614475281290493952


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 27, 2015)

I was so happy when I heard the news! I'm really excited for this and it's a great step in our society in the U.S.


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 27, 2015)

Antonin Scalia, please retire already so you can stop embarrassing the Supreme Court. "Ask the nearest hippie." Seriously? You wrote that in a dissenting opinion? I guess sanity is not a requirement for being a Supreme Court justice.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jun 27, 2015)

Congrats all LGBT community member peoples!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 27, 2015)

I still don't get why people are against the ruling. Some people think it takes away freedom, but I think it adds freedom, at least to the gays.


----------



## kris13 (Jun 27, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> On topic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's not too fair to bunch in all the Christians together lol. I'm a Christian and I don't mind it being legal, it's not hurting me or anyone else.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jun 27, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I still don't get why people are against the ruling. Some people think it takes away freedom, but I think it adds freedom, at least to the gays.



i see why people are upset from a legal standpoint. lemme put it like this. since the supreme court essentially went around the 1st amendment to make it legal across the country rather than waiting for all 50 states to do it on their own, it shows that the government can go around the constitution.


----------



## PurpleLutari (Jun 27, 2015)

Aesthetic said:


> you can still get fired in some of the states for being gay



I thought that wasn't an issue anymore tho? I heard that since it's a supreme court ruling, you could then turn around and sue claiming that the employer who fired you wasn't respecting your rights... @_@ If I'm wrong feel free to correct me, I'm not even American and I'm also not a lawyer so I have no real understanding of how these new laws work 

Also if Australia could follow suit that'd be great - not that it'd happen with our current PM in power tho /grumbles


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 27, 2015)

L. Lawliet said:


> i see why people are upset from a legal standpoint. lemme put it like this. since the supreme court essentially went around the 1st amendment to make it legal across the country rather than waiting for all 50 states to do it on their own, it shows that the government can go around the constitution.



I was looking at the recent supreme court cases. The only thing I disagree with the supreme court this year is upholding the employer insurance mandate, which is both unnecessary and unreasonable. Still, granting rights to gays was the right thing.

Before this case, we actually did something like this before, but at a more serious extent. And every time the did it, I have to agree on those cases. If they are treating people unequally, they need to be forced to treat them equally.


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 27, 2015)

L. Lawliet said:


> i see why people are upset from a legal standpoint. lemme put it like this. since the supreme court essentially went around the 1st amendment to make it legal across the country rather than waiting for all 50 states to do it on their own, it shows that the government can go around the constitution.



The first amendment has nothing to do with the decision. Allowing people to marry other people of the same sex does not infringe upon anyone's religious freedoms. If you don't think it is moral to marry someone of the same sex, you are still allowed to marry someone of the opposite sex.


----------



## brutalitea (Jun 27, 2015)

PurpleLutari said:


> I thought that wasn't an issue anymore tho? I heard that since it's a supreme court ruling, you could then turn around and sue claiming that the employer who fired you wasn't respecting your rights... @_@ If I'm wrong feel free to correct me, I'm not even American and I'm also not a lawyer so I have no real understanding of how these new laws work
> 
> Also if Australia could follow suit that'd be great - not that it'd happen with our current PM in power tho /grumbles



No that's not what the ruling was about. It was for marriage equality. Getting fired for being LGBT is another issue that SCOTUS has not yet addressed.



Red Cat said:


> The first amendment has nothing to do with the decision. Allowing people to marry other people of the same sex does not infringe upon anyone's religious freedoms. If you don't think it is moral to marry someone of the same sex, you are still allowed to marry someone of the opposite sex.



Well you're forgetting that many people in this country think that our nation was founded on Christian values and that we shouldn't go against what God says in the Bible (even though God says no divorce, no working on Sundays, no mixing crops in the same field, no putting two materials into the same piece of clothing like wool and cotton, etc etc). Others also think that marriage is a Christian thing since it's usually done in front of priest in a church. So they think that allowing LGBT people to marry ruins the "sanctity" of marriage (and yet somehow 72 hours marriages or 56 day marriages or being 4 times married doesn't???)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 27, 2015)

Tae said:


> No that's not what the ruling was about. It was for marriage equality. Getting fired for being LGBT is another issue that SCOTUS has not yet addressed.



And hopefully, they will take care of that too.


----------



## PurpleLutari (Jun 27, 2015)

Tae said:


> No that's not what the ruling was about. It was for marriage equality. Getting fired for being LGBT is another issue that SCOTUS has not yet addressed.



Whaat, seriously? I thought part of the ruling was that discrimination stuff but. I guess I got my info wrong, thanks for the correction xD Hopefully they address it soon then :v


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 27, 2015)

I seriously woke up this morning, turned over, logged into facebook on my phone and started crying. Even though I have a boyfriend I intend to marry I've always kind of kept it in my mind that I wouldn't actually marry until everyone could get married. I've been pansexual most of my life, and marriage equality has always been a huge deal to me. I was so excited to wake up to this news it was literally the best morning ever! Congrats to all of those that can now finally get married!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 27, 2015)

Look at the Bell Tree banner! I just saw a rainbow near the tree.

Sorry if this seemed off-topic, but I see a relation with that and the recent supreme court ruling.


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 27, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Look at the Bell Tree banner! I just saw a rainbow near the tree.
> 
> Sorry if this seemed off-topic, but I see a relation with that and the recent supreme court ruling.



Nah, probably just a coincidence


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 27, 2015)

I think one of the mods or admins put it up to commemorate the day.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 27, 2015)

I vote that everyone should rainbow-tize their pictures like on facebook right meow!


----------



## Epitaph (Jun 27, 2015)

It took America long enough. Was happy to hear about this, regardless. It was pleasant.


----------



## Farobi (Jun 27, 2015)

well i dont see how its such a big deal, but grats


----------



## hemming1996 (Jun 27, 2015)

JellyDitto said:


> The pure ignorance of this guy is astounding. https://twitter.com/bryanjfischer
> "6/26 is the new 9/11"    9/11 is 9/11, you disgusting prick.
> "rainbow jihadists"
> "I saw Satan dancing with delight, the day the music died in the United States of America."
> ...



Is this a joke? Please tell me this man is a joke


----------



## tamagotchi (Jun 27, 2015)

AAA THIS IS GREAT

my sister is gay and got married 2 years ago in another state and we're really happy abnd


----------



## Akeea (Jun 27, 2015)

Finally! Excellent Work Supreme Court!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm not sure if this has been mentioned yet, but I've seen quite a few people on twitter complaining and saying that they're going to move to Canada becaise of this. Is anyone going to tell them Canada has allowed same-sex marriage since 2005?

I'm in Britain, so this doesn't really affect me as much, but congrats to all the couples that this legally allows to get married.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## shunishu (Jun 27, 2015)

Callaway said:


> ..



bigots are so funny ^^;


----------



## ams (Jun 27, 2015)

Callaway said:


> snip



That is way too funny. I'm guessing it's not a coincidence that people that ignorant are the ones who are bigoted. They really should move to Canada though, I'd like to have a word with them...


----------



## BlueLeaf (Jun 27, 2015)

Congrats to all of the newly-weds out there!  I'm kind of scared to check my twitter


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 28, 2015)

kris13 said:


> That's not too fair to bunch in all the Christians together lol. I'm a Christian and I don't mind it being legal, it's not hurting me or anyone else.



i didn't make the meme m8, and it says christians, not "all christians".


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 28, 2015)

This makes me happy. Maybe there's still hope after all.


----------



## Espurr (Jun 28, 2015)

Forgive me for being insensitive, but screw it.

*LET THE MEMES FLOW!*







I support this, by the way.​


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jun 28, 2015)

Woo, great news! I live in the UK so that doesn't affect me but cool!


----------



## SugarPeachy (Jun 28, 2015)

Took long enough! Im so glad for the lgbt+ community though, this is a big step for them


----------



## kris13 (Jun 28, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> i didn't make the meme m8, and it says christians, not "all christians".



I know you didn't, and it might not say it but I'm pretty positive its implied lol


----------



## inkling (Jun 28, 2015)

yay! LOL. Should have been done a long time ago...BUT its a step in the right direction. With all the other negative (well, brutal) things going on in this country at the moment this is a step in the right direction.

The more we move towards equal rights for all, the more there will be reactionary type people. We all just have to keep aware and keep talking about the bad stuff we see and support the good stuff.

- - - Post Merge - - -



L. Lawliet said:


> i see why people are upset from a legal standpoint. lemme put it like this. since the supreme court essentially went around the 1st amendment to make it legal across the country rather than waiting for all 50 states to do it on their own, it shows that the government can go around the constitution.



actually........no states are not alowed to take away consititutional rights.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThomasNLD said:


> I truly believe old people shouldn`t be judges. Because lets face it, they are losing touch with the core essence of society. They should keep their bigotry for the nursing homes. Step aside for the new generation grandpa`s.
> 
> But congrats, welcome to the 21st century America.



not trying to be rude, but quite honestly you sound like a bigot yourself


----------



## brutalitea (Jun 28, 2015)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> I'm not sure if this has been mentioned yet, but I've seen quite a few people on twitter complaining and saying that they're going to move to Canada becaise of this. Is anyone going to tell them Canada has allowed same-sex marriage since 2005?
> 
> I'm in Britain, so this doesn't really affect me as much, but congrats to all the couples that this legally allows to get married.



Yeah there are some bigots who know there is marriage equality in Canada so they've said they're moving to Australia, which doesn't have marriage equality.


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jun 28, 2015)

I'm very happy for the equality that has been long overdue! 
Love is love, no matter what and I'm glad that our country is finally taking the steps to supporting that.


----------



## MerengueLover98 (Jun 28, 2015)

This was probably the best news I've ever heard in a long time ^^ Everyone deserves to have love and shouldn't be denied the right to share their love with the person of their choice.


----------



## Akimari (Jun 28, 2015)

I don't know what's better - the actual ruling itself or the amount of overreactions that I've heard from so many people who are dead against it. Some of my favorites include "the human race is going to become endangered", "it was a tragic error", "now I know how the Jews felt when Nazi Germany was getting into power", and my absolute favorite, "this is the beginning of the Christian holocaust."

Either way, it's about time. Supremacy Clause rules over state's own bigotry in their laws as well.


----------



## shunishu (Jun 28, 2015)

people who actually think this happened because of mackleman & lady gugu *help*
twitter is getting ridiculous


----------



## Paramore (Jun 29, 2015)

I ****ing hate where I live omfg so many ignorant comments of people against this, and I live in California, goddamnit wtf ugh deleting my facebook account soon tbh


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 29, 2015)

Akimari said:


> I don't know what's better - the actual ruling itself or the amount of overreactions that I've heard from so many people who are dead against it. Some of my favorites include "the human race is going to become endangered", "it was a tragic error", "now I know how the Jews felt when Nazi Germany was getting into power", and my absolute favorite, "this is the beginning of the Christian holocaust."
> 
> Either way, it's about time. Supremacy Clause rules over state's own bigotry in their laws as well.



Or how 6/26 is the new 9/11


----------



## Miri (Jun 29, 2015)

*F I N A L L Y*


----------



## Envy (Jun 29, 2015)

shunishu said:


> people who think this happened because of mackleman & lady gugu *help*



Also the people who think that LGBT rights have been "won" now.


----------



## gpiggy2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Yay!!!


----------



## LisaIsEatingTacoBell (Jun 29, 2015)

I've been raving about this non stop. I'm so FREAKIN' glad. The on going struggle for equal rights in this country isn't over by any means, but this is an amazing step to be taking. 

I saw a fair amount of negativity from friends on Facebook, though. So I decided for every over reactive, hateful post on my timeline, I would post something obnoxiously pro-LGBT on my feed in return. So far I've been deleted by 6 people. Which honestly I could choose to be upset about, but I'd rather see it as a friend cleansing. Especially since I recently came out as Pan. I don't need homophobes, biphobes, transphobes, or any other kinda person like that in my life anyways.✌Deuces.


----------

